# CFL’s Edmonton Eskimos to Change Team Name



## Arm Pit Cream (Jul 19, 2020)

https://www.breitbart.com/sports/2020/07/18/report-cfls-edmonton-eskimos-to-change-team-name/
		

https://archive.md/CYqW2
It seems as though the Washington Redskins won’t be the only North American professional football team changing their name in the near future.







According to TSN, the Edmonton Eskimos of the Canadian Football League will also make a change in nickname due to concerns that the current team name is a racial slur.


While the team has always claimed the name is intended to be respectful to Canada’s Inuit population, there has been a strong contingent of activists who claim the name is a slur.


In 2015, an Inuit politician named Natan Obed, penned an op-ed about the team name claiming, “we are not mascots or emblems.”


“In a time when we still struggle to be heard, where there is vast indifference to our socio-economic condition, where we still fight for acceptance and respect from Canadians every day, dominant society continues to use us, a minority indigenous people, as their mascots for their sports entertainment,” Obed wrote


“Allowing this practice is a fundamental departure from how we wish to be treated in all other conversations we have with Canada.”

Recent world events, such as the spate of protests and riots following the death of George Floyd have brought added pressure to the team. The same type of pressure that convinced the Washington Redskins to announce last week that they were changing their 88-year-old name.


Like the Redskins, the Eskimos expect to announce a new name for the team, soon.
--------------------------------
Eskimo is not a racist term, it's only a term to show respect to how badass they are like "Vikings" or "Warriors", nobody has ever used it to demean somebody, fuckoff. The last vestige of freedom in sports is taken away. Guess I'm not gonna be watching CFL games anymore, although I was a Saskatchewan Roughriders fan.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jul 19, 2020)

Edmonton Eunuchs has a nice ring to it.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 19, 2020)

Aww shit, here we go again...


----------



## Hypnopedosnake2 (Jul 19, 2020)

Jokes on you. No one cares about Canadian Football


----------



## Johann Bacha Bazi (Jul 19, 2020)

Watch the replacement name be "Edmonton Enbies" or something equally inane.


----------



## StevieLasVegas (Jul 19, 2020)

Fuck my fucking country, and fuck Edmonton's liberal mindset.


----------



## RA-5C Vigilante (Jul 19, 2020)

what the fuck canada has football


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 19, 2020)

So change the name to the Inuit. Same thing, same mascot, no "slur", everyone wins.


----------



## StevieLasVegas (Jul 19, 2020)

RA-5C Vigilante said:


> what the fuck canada has football


Yeah. It's a quicker pace than the NFL, but there's only 9 teams and it pays like shit to where the player have to work off-season jobs.

They had a short lived stint with some American teams (I'm going off of wikipedia right now, and the only team I recognize by their logo is the Shreveport Pirates). I still feel that if they want to increase team numbers, add a team in Nova Scotia or New Brunswick for Maritime support and if they're bold enough to go stateside again, stick around the boarder states. I'm sure Montana or Idaho won't mind having something to do in their states, plus Buffalo already has exposure with the CFL by having a few Toronto games played there every year.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 19, 2020)

Memo to Nathan Obed: which names you suggest to replace the Eskimos?


----------



## StevieLasVegas (Jul 19, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> So change the name to the Inuit. Same thing, same mascot, no "slur", everyone wins.


The main thing people have been saying is Edmonton Empire, so that way they don't have to replace their logo. When I was looking at the CFL wiki, found that their old name was the Edmonton Elk, so they could go with that too.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jul 19, 2020)

> we are not mascots or emblems.



And now you are nobodies.


----------



## ShortBusDriver (Jul 19, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> So change the name to the Inuit. Same thing, same mascot, no "slur", everyone wins.


It's not even a slur, it's believed to mean someone who laces snow shoes


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jul 19, 2020)

OP said:
			
		

> While the team has always claimed the name is intended to be respectful to Canada’s Inuit population, there has been a strong contingent of activists who claim the name is a slur.


This is why one shouldn't rely solely on the word of activists who have the tendency to move the goalposts to get what they want/demand. Then again, this *is* Canada we're talking about. Based on some of the stuff in the Yaniv subforum, this isn't surprising, though.



StevieLasVegas said:


> They had a short lived stint with some American teams (I'm going off of wikipedia right now, and the only team I recognize by their logo is the Shreveport Pirates)


I think the biggest problem with the US expansion was that some of the cities seemed a bit small to sustain a professional team in the long-term. Sure, the differences between NFL and CFL football can be exciting enough to attract fans for the first season. Beyond that, however, the gimmick appeal fades and those fans stop attending games. And for cities such as Baltimore that once had NFL teams and briefly hosted CFL teams, fans probably felt similar. They might enjoy the faster pace and changes for a while, but they'd rather see NFL football again down the road more than anything.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Jul 19, 2020)

Edmonton Ice-Niggers has a better ring to it.


----------



## StevieLasVegas (Jul 20, 2020)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> This is why one shouldn't rely solely on the word of activists who have the tendency to move the goalposts to get what they want/demand. Then again, this *is* Canada we're talking about. Based on some of the stuff in the Yaniv subforum, this isn't surprising, though.
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem with the US expansion was that some of the cities seemed a bit small to sustain a professional team in the long-term. Sure, the differences between NFL and CFL football can be exciting enough to attract fans for the first season. Beyond that, however, the gimmick appeal fades and those fans stop attending games. And for cities such as Baltimore that once had NFL teams and briefly hosted CFL teams, fans probably felt similar. They might enjoy the faster pace and changes for a while, but they'd rather see NFL football again down the road more than anything.


I agree with your statement on expansion. I suggest boarder states because by having them there, you have a chance Canadian fan will come across the boarder just to see their team play. Looking at the old American teams, they were all over the place so even if they did good enough to maintain a following, fans couldn't easily travel to follow their team out of town. For fuck's sake, the closest team to the boarder was in Baltimore. If kept close to the boarder, you'll have an easier time getting people to travel to see their teams play.



Spoiler: Let's go autistic and pick where to put teams



If you want BC or Albertan fans to travel, Spokane, Washington might be you best bet. If you're after just the Albertan fans, Grand Falls of Helena, Montana would be ideal. For Saskatchewan & Manitoban fans, Bismark, North Dakota would be your best bet. For the Ontario & Quebec fans, while Buffalo is close to Toronto & Hamilton and has enough experience dealing with the CFL, Syracuse or Albany could be better as they're close enough drives for all four teams in the Eastern cluster to travel to.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Jul 20, 2020)

The CFL can hurry up and fold any time it likes.


----------



## Chomosexual (Jul 20, 2020)

Edmonton Exceptionals


----------



## CatFace (Jul 20, 2020)

Change it to the third Roughriders.
it’ll be slightly less retarded than the crackercats.


----------



## 737 MAX Stan Account (Jul 23, 2020)

Isn't the CFL in danger of going under? Shouldn't this be much lower on their list of things to worry about?


----------



## Imperial Citizen (Jul 23, 2020)

StevieLasVegas said:


> The main thing people have been saying is Edmonton Empire, so that way they don't have to replace their logo. When I was looking at the CFL wiki, found that their old name was the Edmonton Elk, so they could go with that too.


Always funny when it turns out that the current name was a change from the previous name. I wonder if anyone got pissed when they changed the name from Elk to Eskimo?


----------

